# How deep to put posts for shed barn?? Locust posts?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I know I read it just a few weeks ago but cannot find the thread now. How deep should I sink a fat locust post into the ground? They are to be about 9 to 10 feet above the ground...for the roof. How deep? And...does it matter how thick they are? These are really big and fat. I don't want to split them since we want the thick whole log look. It is for a shed that will have a knee-wall, then screen and the kids are building a wood-cook-oven at one end and putting their hot tub at the other end. 

Thanks


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

As deep as you can get the hole dug and still have enough post to do what you want to do. Size in this case will not make a difference. I know where is locust post older than I am and still good. They will last a long, long time. You will not need to go as deep if you concrete them but 24" to 30" inches would be a good rule of thumb. 24" with concrete and 30" without.


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

when we set corner posts we try to get at least 1/3 in the ground, but a corner post has pressure against it and that barn will be supported by perlins and wall and a plate...
if you want a round effect, split them in four and use the round side exposed...take them to a sawmill and they can square them so your walls will be square and plumb


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

4' on a bed of gravel or on a cement pad..esp if you are in a frost zone..if they aren't treated you can soak the ends in some preservative.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Below the frost line.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In this area they would need to be deeper than 4 foot down, otherwise the frost will pop them up out of the ground.

In NC it should not be an issue. [until the climate change gets down to you guys]


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

This link is a frost line map
http://mtcengco.com/Frostline_Map.htm


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Found a better Link
http://www.sqfoot.com/pdf/US_Map_Frost_Depth.pdf


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

So....? The posts need to be deeper in the ground than where it might freeze up? But...around here I thought people said the frost line was only about 12 to 18 inches? When they pour a footing it only goes 1 to 2 feet deep. Since my posts are so heavy and thick...shouldn't they go deeper...or does that part not matter at all? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I would go at least 4 foot if not 5 or 6 foot if this is to be a pole barn type structure. The post are all the foundation you have to the building, they don't only hold it up they anchor it down also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I would say they need to go in the ground quite a bit,can you put them in 4'? Arround here,our posts go as far down as the post hole auger goes.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

We have built many pole sheds on our farm and we go atleast 3' deep. If you go shallower eventually the shed poles will start leaning. Many a shed in this area the poles look like this: ///// Because they were not put deep enough to help brace the structure. Of course you will brace the tops too but the ground is much stronger bracing than any lumber!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

You may also consider charring the portion of the post in contact with the ground. That will discourage rot and termite damage. Done prior to any chemical treatment.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

OK -- I think the 4 feet deep will be good for our area. I have 14 foot Locust Logs and I think we are going to cut them down to 9 feet high above the ground...so that will still give me enough in the hole. Thank you everyone --


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

There are several things to consider when choosing depth of posts. Most common is frost depth up north. If you get it deep enough to prevent frost heaving, everything else is covered. Second is uplift wind resistance, and last is just lateral resistance to wind.

In your area the uplift resistance is going to be the highest, probably. 3' is a good estimate. Your posts need a collar around the bottom to help with the uplift forces. Just some 2x6's nailed on each side is adequate.

Good luck

Michael


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

You need to consider uplift from wind.

You need to consider how big the walls are - the force of the wind pushing on them - lateral force.

You need to consider the weight of the building and any snow or rain on the roof.

Frost depth is important.

Taller walls need poles in deeper. Heavier snow loads need deeper. More windy area and bigger roof overhang or open side needs deeper post.

The part of the pole in the ground has to control all of the above forces, do the size of the building & height of the wall & local conditions determine how deep the poles need to be in the ground.

Hard to go less than 4 feet deep on any real sized building to cover all of the above.

--->Paul


----------



## Paul Wheaton (May 10, 2002)

I would think that charring the ends of the poles has the added perk that the pole will be less likely to shrink over the years due to drying.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Treated posts should go down 4 feet. 

RF


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello and thank you! We are back to working on the slab this week. thank you


----------

